# HD4650 AGP and Folding question?



## solofly (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it possible to fold with a AGP card such as HD4650?


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 17, 2009)

of course you can fold with the 4650     expect around 800-1200 ppd


----------



## solofly (Jul 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> of course you can fold with the 4650



I'm aware that 4650's can fold but I have never heard of anybody folding with an AGP card before that's why I'm asking. I'm thinking of getting one since I still own an AGP mobo...


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 17, 2009)

i fold with my 3850 AGP before it die


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 17, 2009)

solofly said:


> I'm aware that 4650's can fold but I have never heard of anybody folding with an AGP card before that's why I'm asking. I'm thinking of getting one since I still own an AGP mobo...



Your card will fold fine, as the AGP slot bandwidth is far from exceeded with F@H. I used to have a X1950 Pro AGP/ Asus K8N-E and it was a great combo. Glad to see they are still putting out some newer AGP cards.


----------



## solofly (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool, thanks all...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2009)

Let us know if you need any help setting up the F@H client.


----------

